# Weed ID please



## durtsay (Jul 29, 2021)

Have a lot of this stuff popping up on one side of the lawn. It is quite coarse/rigid compared to the rest of the KBG/PRG lawn. The stems with seedheads are particularly rigid.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

This is a ryegrass. If it's lighter green and growing faster than PRG is likely annual ryegrass.


----------



## durtsay (Jul 29, 2021)

2L8 said:


> This is a ryegrass. If it's lighter green and growing faster than PRG is likely annual ryegrass.


It definitely grows quicker, especially the stalks with the seedheads as I can distinctly see them growing taller then the rest of the lawn 2-3 days after mowing. It seems to be everywhere on one side of the lawn. Any advice on how to eradicate it? Or will it just die on its own this summer?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I rip out whatever I find, but I don't have very much of it in the lawn. It is said that annual ryegrass can live a few years under favorable conditions. I have found it at least in a two year old lawn.


----------



## durtsay (Jul 29, 2021)

2L8 said:


> I rip out whatever I find, but I don't have very much of it in the lawn. It is said that annual ryegrass can live a few years under favorable conditions. I have found it at least in a two year old lawn.


What if there is a lot of it on one side of the lawn? Think there is too much for me to pull it out at this point.


----------

